
What Carriers Aren't Eager to Tell You About Texting (2008) - mpiedrav
https://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/28/business/28digi.html
======
deogeo
If they're not willing to disclose information, we should simply assume the
least favorable interpretation to them, and act and legislate accordingly.

